# Where are SCTS track junkies?



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Are you guys still recouperating from this past weekend? :dunno:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

SCTS? :dunno:

Do you mean Speed World Challenge?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

PhilH said:


> SCTS? :dunno:
> 
> Do you mean Speed World Challenge?


No, it stands for So. Cal. Tech Session group!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Are you guys still recouperating from this past weekend? :dunno:


:hi:

I didn't drive, but that last ridealong was exhausting!  Lotsa fun though! Looking forward to April... :eeps:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

We haven't had a thread about Bill Auberlen wrapping up the Speed Challenge Touring Car Series either... :beerchug: :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> No, it stands for So. Cal. Tech Session group!


So. Cal. Track Sessions too? :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

It was tough dragging my sorry ass out of bed this morning. I could have used another 10 hours of sleep. :bigpimp: 

I think Tumbleweed, er, I mean, the Hack, is still busy washing his custom Button Willow blue color car. :bustingup 

I had a lot of fun the last session playing dogfight with Mr. Tumbleweed until our instructors (and a car that I ran out of HP to pass on the front straight) put a stop to it.

I also got a ride in the GT3 for a few laps, and it was focking black. :thumbup: 

It was awesome, and again, Central put on an amazing event. :thumbup: Now, if I could just get out of the E group. :wahwah: 

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

PhilH said:


> We haven't had a thread about Bill Auberlen wrapping up the Speed Challenge Touring Car Series either... :beerchug:


Check Here:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40038

and the feature story on the Home Page :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Check Here:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40038
> 
> and the feature story on the Home Page :thumbup:


Oh, yeah...that's the thread I've been avoiding for the past two weeks. It would be nice if they could show the races live instead of weeks after they take place. You think Speed Channel would want to make it easy for fans to watch the one racing series that they seriously sponsor. :tsk:

Great pics in that thread. :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

PhilH said:
 

> Oh, yeah...that's the thread I've been avoiding for the past two weeks. It would be nice if they could show the races live instead of weeks after they take place. You think Speed Channel would want to make it easy for fans to watch the one racing series that they seriously sponsor. :tsk:
> 
> Great pics in that thread. :thumbup:


It's likely to be the end of Nov. or Dec. before the season finale in PR gets aired. :tsk: I caught the last few laps of the Touring race and every dang time they had a close up of Bill's car, it was of the side where we didn't have the decal (I had a limited number of decals with me so a lot of cars just got one). We placed the decals on the left side because that's where more spectators (and thus still photographers) would see them - on the inside of the track. Guess what? It seems like all the TV cameras were on the outside of the course.  Lesson learned.

Anyway, back on topic - so HACK did a little off roading?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Anyway, back on topic - so HACK did a little off roading?


It was really quite impressive. :yikes: 

I was at the tent in the hot pits chilling when all of a sudden I heard this really loud tire screeching sound on the track in the bus stop, followed by this huge, and I mean HUGE, cloud of dust probably 10' tall. :drive:

When the dust finally settled it was Hack's focking black, er, brown, car. :bustingup According to Mr. Tumbleweed, he did a full 720 degree. :bigpimp:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Stuka said:


> It was tough dragging my sorry ass out of bed this morning. I could have used another 10 hours of sleep....


Ah yes, who knew driving a car would be such fun!?!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> . . . followed by this huge, and I mean HUGE, cloud of dust probably 10' tall. :bustingup According to Mr. Tumbleweed, he did a full 720 degree. :bigpimp:


So it was like the football play, '2 spins and a cloud of dust'?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Now, if I could just get out of the E group. :wahwah:


You just need to attend more events and stop claiming you're po'!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Now, if I could just get out of the E group. :wahwah:


E group? I thought you were in F? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> E group? I thought you were in F? :rofl: :rofl:


 :rofl: :rofl: I was trying to be nice and not remind him of this! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> Anyway, back on topic - so HACK did a little off roading?


A little is a bit of an understatement.

From what I heard, I created a pillar of dust and smoke like a mini mushroom cloud.

Coming out of Telledega and into the bus-stop, I dropped two wheels off on the OUTSIDE and attempted to bring the car back. Next thing I know my instructor Darren and I are just passengers in a MASSIVE spin through the dirt and grass of Buttwillow. When we both came to, I'm off on the left hand side of the track with the car pointed at the track and what must have been either a 540 degrees spin that resulted in me being demoted back to "C". Probably deserved to be bumped back to "D" after that.

Luckily, nothing was hurt besides my massive ego. Got a good talkin' to by WhatApex?!, Dr. Dave, and had to endure public floggin' in classroom for being the first to go "off" during the day.

Car is clean now (relatively), ego is slightly mended, and everything is in one piece except I think I'm allergic to Buttwillow dirt. 

Pictures to come shortly. More detailed review later.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

To give you a little bit of an idea of what happened and where, Telledega is what they termed "Riverside" on the map and where I went off is the "Truck-stop". If you hit the exit on Magic Mountain (Lost Hill), you can easily be carrying ~80+mph through the long wide sweeper. The proper way to drive this, is of course hold a constant radius arc through both turns and track out of Telledega to the middle of the track through the bus stop.

Anyway, I can tell Carl McGinns now, that I ran out of talent at 85mph. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Dan,

Did you have to buy beer for the staff and workers?

--Andre


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I have to tell you all though...One very valuable lesson is, DON'T EVER THINK YOU'RE FASTER THAN YOU ARE. I was pushing it too hard and had something to prove, that I belonged in "B". What I should've realized is to trust the organizers and my instructors, that I do belong in "B" and there was nothing to prove...And drive my line and be confident of my skills, but not over extend myself doing it.

Sergio related an observation to me yesterday, that I tend to over-extend myself doing things, try to give 110% when I should've backed off. I do the same when working on cars...Sometimes to an extend where I EXHAUST myself working on other people's cars and projects.

Now that's out of the way, I am ready for the diluge of "tumbleweed" and "Buttonwillow Blue" and "Mr. 720" jokes now.  :rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> Yes, but you and Raffi would be our instructors. :thumbup:


Can't say for Raffi, but as for me, most likely not. I've only instructed once, outside of the BMW CCA. Not sure if I'd instruct again outside the the club, unless it was some other reputable establishment like Driving Concepts or the like.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Yup, you were definitely braking a bit earlier than I was during our run together.


I wasn't doing my late braking style. I've since learned to 'switch' my braking to early and hard at first, then taper off as I get closer to my turn in point. Also, I kinda had to use this braking style since these Pagid Blue pads weren't really meant for track use but with a little TLC they managed just fine.


----------

